# Schinkenspeck ( ham bacon )the best of both worlds



## t-bone tim (Aug 9, 2007)

Well ever since getting my hands on Rytek Kutas's book Great sausage recipes and meat curing,I knew I had to try making this bacon,although I done it with a different recipe than his and I used pork loin instead of pork leg ( giving me the best of both worlds ) canadian bacon and side bacon together as one !! 
I used buckboard cure for 7 days ( loin and bellies ) and some pure maple syrup added to the bacon on the 2nd day ( about 1 cup ),,,first pic is of the cured meat
2nd pic is of the gelatine sprinkled on the bacon to form the 2 together
3 rd is of the belly tied around the loins
4 th is of the whole piece ( belly around the loins ) netted for better shaping and adherehance of the belly to the loin ...optional ...I have access to the netter and netting.
5 th is of the 2 whole schinkenspecks and a piece of belly fitted in my masterbuilt electric .
The bacons are being smoked at 135 * with hickory until an internal temp of 130 * is reached...I will show more pics of the finished product once it is done ,Tim.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow ... a fine professional job T-bone. And so you are!
Man I sure would love to have a taste of that ... a kilo ought to do.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks brother Squeezy ,,,I figure your a little over 12 hours away and should be in time for breakfast tomorrow, drop by and a throw a JD fatty on to boot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 we'll sample together


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 9, 2007)

Man does that look good, can't wait to see final pics!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 9, 2007)

Intersting set up T-Bone, very interesting.....


----------



## squeezy (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the invite .. alas time constraints ... I picked up some fatties too while stateside. Did one last weekend, tasty ... it said hot ... that was funny 'hot' 'not'
Going to make my own sometime soon.

What town you in? My wife is from Minto.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 9, 2007)

That looks great Tim, thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 9, 2007)

Were gonna have to change your name from T-bone to Bacon dude....Very impressive


----------



## navionjim (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, My hats off to you! I've wanted to try that too but never found the time or the right meats, nice job!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 9, 2007)

I am creating a large drool pool waiting for the final views.  Looks so good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

That's an awsome suffing tube T did you make it? I always fiddle with one of those darned thin plastic cutting sheets not real ridgid. I really like that! I'm gonna have to make one of those! Thanks!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 13, 2007)

No Debi...it's a loaner from work....you can also make one with a large piece of new plastic pipe 6 or 8 inch diameter as long as what you want to net will fit thru it !! cut the pipe 18 inches or so long and the netting will pull over it just fine ,Tim.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 13, 2007)

Kewl Thanks! I'll have to try that.


----------

